# Unbundling if you're out of network



## stonecm (Jun 22, 2012)

Our Dr. is not in network with any insurance except Medicare. The coder before me reported:
62310
64479
72275
77003

I know 77003-26 can be reported with 62310, but I would not report 72275 because fluoro is included with the injection codes and a formal epidurogram wasn't performed. *Imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) and any injection of contrast are inclusive components of 64479-64484. Imaging guidance and localization are required for the performance of 64479-64484* 

BLue Shield insurance paid on the 64479 and 72275 but did not pay the other lines stating they were bundled. Our collector told me that I can balance bill for the other service becuase we are out of network, but I didn't think we could balance bill the patient for procedures that were unbundled. Our collector insists that unbundling doesn't apply to out of network claims, but I wanted to make sure before I bill the patient.

Any advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Biller385 (Jun 23, 2012)

Unbundling has nothing to do with whether you are in network or out of network. It's goes by the coding guidelines.

Cathy


----------



## stonecm (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, that is what I was thinking too.  I couldn't find anything other than what is in CPT so if we have to refund/write off I want to be able to tell the Dr. why.


----------



## Biller385 (Jun 25, 2012)

BC Advantage has an article regarding the unbundling of codes. The article is by Steve Verno

Cathy


----------



## drakena74 (Aug 1, 2012)

Your collector is so wrong.  Cathy is right it also follows billing guidelines as well. You can look on the insurance website for the coding & billing policies for the above procedures and it usually spells it out for you what you can and cannot do.


----------

